# So What Now?



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Obviously this team isn't good enough to win a title as presently constituted. What needs to be done to keep Lebron interested in staying here? I don't think he'll stick out a situation like KG.

If we don't resign anyone, we'll have cap space in 2010/2011.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's tough. Trading Gooden takes away our greatest strength (against teams OTHER than SA) which is rebounding. He's also one of the few guys on our team who can score. 

Outside of him we don't have the chips. I think our best bet is trying to snake our way into the draft somehow. We need to catch a break somehow...LBJ can take a solid team to the Finals in the East but to really contend he needs another star player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess I would put the offseason priority like this:

1. Offensive Coordinator
2. Playmaking PG OR True 2nd option scorer
3. Bench scorer

I think we need #2 because it's too much to expect Lebron to carry the scoring and playmaking against the better defensive teams like SA. They shut him down and it shuts down the Cavs completely.

The young core = LBJ, Sasha, Gibson, Brown, AV, Gooden is ok. But out of that group there is no true 2nd option star player. I think at the end of the day, to compete with the powerhouse West teams, we need a support star.

If we can get him by moving multiple young pieces, its worth considering. Might take another year or two to fill the gaps back in but it might be a better move long term than sticking with solid but not great players. We need another *great* player


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Here's my shopping list of players to work towards aquiring, who might be available with Zydrunas, Gooden, or Andy going the other way.

Rashard Lewis
Ray Allen
Jermaine O'Neal(would be contigent on him demanding to be traded to a "contender")
Elton Brand(same as above)
Joe Johnson
Barbosa(and I realize by posting a Suns player here, I just invoked the wrath of Amaereca, who will be here shortly to tell us all how worthless all of our players are and how great all of the Suns players are--but my thinking would be that Varejao would be a great big man for the Suns, and would give them someone to put on Duncan in the playoffs)
Matt Barnes or Mikael Pietrus


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Do we have to give away Andy to bring in more offensive talent? I would hate to part with him but we have so few tradeable assets, and we struggle to score sooo much.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well you figure we're wasting both Gooden and Varejao by making them split minutes. My ideal would be getting rid of Z and going with Gooden/Varejao/Marshall/that one tall guy we got from the Celtics as our frontcourt rotation. It's a lot more mobile, and we could run Lebron in the post better. Plus I'm starting to think Lebron is really a power forward.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Trade a broken Hughes for a broken Kenyon Martin (both could use a change of scenery)

Trade Gooden/expiring deals (Newble/Wesley) for Bibby

Buy a draft pick and hope Splitter falls to us

Sign PJ Brown

Resign AV/Sasha.

Hope Shannon Brown is a legit player


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

The most frustrating thing is if larry hughes somehow became the player he was 2-3 years ago, our roster would be great next season, but i don't think anyone can see that happening.

Gibson is our answer at pg, please dont go & get another pg, this kid should be given atleast 30 minutes a game next year.
Sasha is a great player but i would prefer him playing 30 minutes as a 6th man, we need some production off our bench. If he is given consistent minutes off the bench like manu, i dont think he will have a problem at all.
We are in a bit of a hole with the salary cap, so alot of cleveland's hopes rest on the progress of gibson, sasha & shannon brown. I hate to say it but to get any sort of decent player through trades, we would have to give up andy. I would be strongly against doing this.

I think 1 of the biggest problems the cavaliers faced was Mike Brown stessed defense too much to a point where offense was forgotten. Marshall & Jones could've been a bit more productive in high scoring games.
Even though defense wins championships, sometimes you need to realise the strengths on a team. I just cant understand how a team with Lebron James struggled to score points, regardless of the team they are up against, that should rarely happen.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

In my opinion, Gooden is the most likely to get traded, and I think the team may go after Rashard Lewis. Cleveland is now a place where players can hope to get to the finals.

For those who are more aware than myself about trade rules, salaries (etc...), could we somehow get Rashard Lewis, Ray Allen or Joe Johnson?

I'd be willing to package Gooden with Pavlovic/AV and filler, if that means us getting someone like Lewis or Allen.

Also, do you guys think the Cavs front office will seriously look to get rid of Hughes this offseason? what do you think we could get in exchange for him?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> In my opinion, Gooden is the most likely to get traded, and I think the team may go after Rashard Lewis. Cleveland is now a place where players can hope to get to the finals.
> 
> For those who are more aware than myself about trade rules, salaries (etc...), could we somehow get Rashard Lewis, Ray Allen or Joe Johnson?
> 
> ...


Hughes trade value is at an all time low. We would get someone else's garbage in exchange for him. Hughes sucks relative to his salary, but he's not bad enough you just dump him for cap room. 

We're stuck with him. Unless he can be squeezed in a package deal


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Trade a broken Hughes for a broken Kenyon Martin (both could use a change of scenery)
> 
> Trade Gooden/expiring deals (Newble/*Wesley*) for Bibby


I think Wesley is leaning towards retiring, so he might not even be back.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Any interest in a player like Jose Calderon?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hughes trade value is at an all time low. We would get someone else's garbage in exchange for him. Hughes sucks relative to his salary, but he's not bad enough you just dump him for cap room.
> 
> We're stuck with him. Unless he can be squeezed in a package deal


I disagree. I think both parties would be better off just parting ways. Even getting someone else's garbage would probably be better than keeping Larry. 

Oh how about this. 

Cavs trade:
Larry Hughes
Drew Gooden

Portland Trades:
Zach Randolph
Darius Miles

Trade works cap wise. The downside is that Miles and Randolph's deals are both longer than Hughes and Gooden's. 

BUT. Zach Randolph is a better low post scorer than Gooden. He's an elite level post scorer. Which is more than we're getting out of Gooden and Hughes. He makes about the same as Larry too. So we'd actually be getting bang for our buck there. And then I threw Miles in there because I don't think Portland wants him around corrupting Greg Oden and all the other young guys there.

We could just buy out Miles, which would be cheaper than buying out Larry. And give more minutes to Sasha and Shannon Brown at the wing positions.

It's not much. But it would be the kind of tinkering move that could fix the ship. Along with hiring an offensive coordinator.

Gibson
Sasha
Lebron
Randolph
Z/Varejao

And then a further idea, Ira Newble's expiring, David Wesley's expiring, and Z to the Sonics for Ray Allen. It would save the sonics about 20 million, which since they are cheap *******s they might consider it. And for us if we got Ray we don't need to re-sign Sasha.

So the new lineup would be:
Gibson
Ray Allen
Lebron
Randolph
Varejao

Which if Mike Brown can't get scoring out of that lineup...I honestly don't know what to do.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That would give us 3 20 point scorers, plus Gibson.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

There is absolutely zero chance Z gets traded.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we cant trade av , did u see how good he played in the finals aside from ****ing up a couple possessions dude was everywhere rebounding falling hitting wild hook shots


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

They only way you are going to move Hughes is if someone is high enough on Gibson to move a decent player in a deal for them both. The Cavs would be much better off keeping Hughes, unless they find a trade partner and a deal they can not pass up.

As for dealing Gooden and Hughes for Randolph and D Miles, I dont think Portland would even consider it. If Protland is going to trade Randolph they arent going to take back a bad salary, especially when it is possible for them to sign and trade for Vince or Rasahard with Randolph being the main part of the package.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Most of the situations involving trading away Hughes are just pipe dreams.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> They only way you are going to move Hughes is if someone is high enough on Gibson to move a decent player in a deal for them both. The Cavs would be much better off keeping Hughes, unless they find a trade partner and a deal they can not pass up.
> 
> As for dealing Gooden and Hughes for Randolph and D Miles, I dont think Portland would even consider it. If Protland is going to trade Randolph they arent going to take back a bad salary, especially when it is possible for them to sign and trade for Vince or Rasahard with Randolph being the main part of the package.


Well the thinking would be that Gooden and Hughes are on the hook for less years than Miles and Randolph. And how else are they going to get rid of Darius Miles? Plus Hughes would give them a veteran presence off their bench, and Gooden could fit nicely into their big man rotation.

The Sonics may not be interested in Randolph because of his salary. The Nets might be interested. But if the Blazers get Vince, then one of their young wings has to sit down on the bench.

I dunno. I was trying to think of deals where a team wanted badly to get rid of a player.

It would be like:
Cavs-Hughes
Blazers-Miles
Kings-Artest
Warriors-Foyle


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm not a big VC fan and I don't know how the hell you make the numbers work,but I think Cleveland might be the only team in the league where a sign and trade for Carter would make a bit of sense.The Nets would be interested in Varejao and other decent frontline in the world.Aside from that my only suggestion is to send Hughes to Haiti on a goodwill mission and have a voodoo priestess turn him into a zombie long enough for an NBA approved doctor to declare him unable to continue his playing career.Afterwards you apply to have him taken off the books in one year and he becomes an expiring contract.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that the Hughes for Kenyon Martin idea is good for both teams, especially because Gooden isn't hard to trade. But if Cavs could find a way to get JR Smith in this deal, I think it could be perfect (if JR can get totally healthy after his car accident)...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

JR Smith could very well become a FA if the Nougats don't decide to exercise the option on his rookie deal.He isn't exactly Mr Popular there.They were desperate for outside shooting so they played him in spite of his absolute refusal to play defense.By the end of the year he and Karl weren't exactly best of buds so it's hard to tell what Denver does with him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ha. JR Smith on the Cavs would be perfect. Who better for our random offense than an out and out chucker like Smith. He would have to play defense though. But Mike Brown has got far lesser talents to play defense.

Diable's point about VC is well made.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Ha. JR Smith on the Cavs would be perfect. Who better for our random offense than an out and out chucker like Smith. He would have to play defense though. But Mike Brown has got far lesser talents to play defense.
> 
> Diable's point about VC is well made.


JR is good friends with LBJ too. I'd love to have him...possibly a realistic acquisition too.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I got an idea.

What about a trade with Utah, Hughes for Kirilenko. 

They're both overpaid and injury prone, Utah needs a SG badly, and we could play AK at the 3 and LBJ at the 2 on offense. We could even bring him off the bench as a 6th man and start Sasha. 

Not ideal but might be an option.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So see. Options! Danny Ferry needs to get out there and make it happen this summer.


----------



## KingJames1823 (Jun 15, 2007)

He'll Stay


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> And how else are they going to get rid of Darius Miles? Plus Hughes would give them a veteran presence off their bench, and Gooden could fit nicely into their big man rotation.


retirement...



> The Sonics may not be interested in Randolph because of his salary. The Nets might be interested. But if the Blazers get Vince, then one of their young wings has to sit down on the bench.


True, but it would be a good match. I would think the Nets would be extremely interested, because Vince would be dealt out west and they get the player they have been searching for for year, a low post presence.

I dunno. I was trying to think of deals where a team wanted badly to get rid of a player.


Golden State has Jrich on the block, but they wouldnt take back Hughes' contract. Gooden might be a possibility, but Al Harrington would have to mvoe to SF for most of the time, I dont see the happeneing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd love to get Jrich on the Cavs but not sure how it happens unless we take on Foyle's awful deal

I absolutely can't stand JR Smith: atrocious defender matched by dimwit offense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wonder if we could reach a deal to buy out Hughe's contract :wink:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Most of the situations involving trading away Hughes are just pipe dreams.


You could probably take a run at AK-47, as Utah wants to get rid of him in the worst way (because his final year falls in the same time frame as Okur's, Boozer's and Deron Williams' extensions). So a Larry/Sasha for AK-47/#1 trade might actually work. Of course, if you're positive that Hughes will fail the physical you can always trade him to Boston.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

flip murray has a PO..if he opts out, i hope ferry goes after him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Flip pretty much saved our season that one year. He completely sucked in the playoffs, but then so does always Hughes. Would love to have him back.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't know. I'm very down on Hughes right now. But part of that is that I've only seen him have about 2 good games since he's been with us. One I believe was this year against San Antonio (the second game if I remember right), and the other was his first year with us against Philly. Maybe I'm remembering wrong, but I think he scored like 37 in that game.

My point is that 2 games in 2 years is not exactly a stellar ratio. I can't imagine another team thinking, "Man, Larry Hughes could really be a good addition to our team."

And I feel really bad saying that. By all indications, Larry has been a very good character for our team. The fact that he tried to play through injury in these finals should never be overlooked. He's really trying, and his effort I could never ever fault him for. But he's just not using his talent like it should be used. He's shown that he can be a very good player under the right coach, so maybe Utah could have hope. But I really don't think his failure this year is Mike Brown's fault. From what I have seen, the fault has to be with Larry for his failures this year.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I am bored, I want the Cavaliers to do something. Get into the draft, trade for Kobe ( ha ) something.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'd love to get Jrich on the Cavs but not sure how it happens unless we take on Foyle's awful deal
> 
> I absolutely can't stand JR Smith: atrocious defender matched by dimwit offense


Pretty much agreed about the GS part.

But if you can get JR as a "gift" in a Hughes for KMart trade, it's not a bad deal at all.



 Diable said:


> JR Smith could very well become a FA if the Nougats don't decide to exercise the option on his rookie deal.He isn't exactly Mr Popular there.They were desperate for outside shooting so they played him in spite of his absolute refusal to play defense.By the end of the year he and Karl weren't exactly best of buds so it's hard to tell what Denver does with him.


Part of the reason JR Smith wasn't getting much PT in the end of season is Allen Iverson. The Nuggz offense changed with him, since Karl played a PG with him (Blake). Nuggets can use Hughes, because he can guard shooting guards in the defense, and his good passing would fit well with Iverson (remember that he also was a good fit with Arenas in Washington)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> The Cavaliers' offseason has arrived, albeit later than ever. As anyone who watched the Finals knows, although they had the best season in team history, they are by no means complete.
> There are several issues to watch over the summer.
> The Anderson Varejao contract situation is poised to be very interesting. He's a restricted free agent, meaning the Cavs can match any offer he receives. However, it is difficult to determine his value, and therefore it could be a drawn-out process.
> First, he's not a starter and probably isn't going to be. Drew Gooden is more talented overall, and he'll be making $6.4 million next season. It's hard to fathom the Cavs will want to give Varejao, who made $945,000 this season, as much as or more than Gooden.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/17387532.htm

Not looking good for either Bibby or AV? This be a depressing offseason


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> For the last several weeks I have been collecting information on the Cavs' thought process and options for this summer. Of course, it is poor form to be writing about the offseason while in a playoff run. So I horded it all, piled it together and dumped most of it into this story, which has a bevy of information (despite what the headline implies). If you can't bear to go to the link, let me sum it up for you very quickly:
> --Based on my read of the winds at the Q, the Cavs won't be going to the wall to keep Anderson Varejao. The buzzword these days is flexibility, I think the Cavs would rather let him walk than pay him crazy money (like, say, $8-$10 a year as has been predicted by some). But it is going to be hard to determine what he's worth because there aren't comparable players. That said they would prefer to sign him. Read the story for a complete understanding.
> --Dan Gilbert has cleared Danny Ferry to go into the luxury tax. By the way, this is no small feat. Just ask some other GMs.
> --Carlos Delfino switching teams impacts Sasha Pavlovic.
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

One encouraging thing about those articles is that Dan Gilbert seems completely willing to do whatever it takes to win. So many owners and GMs bend over backwards trying to stay under the luxury tax that it's truly refreshing to see an owner give the greenlight to do whatever it takes as long as it improves the team.

A lot of question marks this offseason. We'll get to see what Danny Ferry can do with his options. I was encouraged to hear him say the Cavs are looking to make a major trade after listing those players. I never expected to be able to tough any of those players, but who knows. If Ferry can get creative, we could be in luck. I also wonder if there's anything we can do about Donyell. The guy looked terrible in the playoffs, and I don't really see us getting much more from him, production-wise or trade value-wise.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wonder if we could get VC if the Nets try a salary dump approach.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I would love to see what the cavs could get for that 11.4 million in expiring contracts...

Im sorry, but expiring deals are usualy combined with a prospect like Daniel Gibson for anything worth while.

A sign and trade with Varejao might work.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> I would love to see what the cavs could get for that 11.4 million in expiring contracts...
> 
> Im sorry, but expiring deals are usualy combined with a prospect like Daniel Gibson for anything worth while.
> 
> A sign and trade with Varejao might work.


Ferry needs to make use of that. Of course dumping those expirings will put us in extreme Luxury tax territory. So we will see if Gilbert is really committed to paying the Luxury tax.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Mike Brown has made the players respect him for his defensive coaching, he's pounded it into their heads and got them to buy in. But he has no cache as an offensive coach, the players don't show him the same respect on that end. Not sure I know how he can fix this, but I know bringing up the issue of adding another coach to deal with offense gets a *****ly response at One Center Court.


This is concerning however. I get the sinking feeling we will come back next year with the exact same staff and offensive system. If that happens no one we add will make any difference.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Trade for Zach Randolph. A 20 & 10 guy would do wonders for Lebron. :biggrin:

But we dont want Hughes in return.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> Trade for Zach Randolph. A 20 & 10 guy would do wonders for Lebron. :biggrin:
> 
> But we dont want Hughes in return.


Eric Snow, Ira Newble's Expiring, and Damon Jones 
For Randolph and Sergio Rodriguez

Works cap wise.

Nate McMillan probably likes a point guard like Snow, who is very much like how McMillan was as a player. The Blazers get cap relief. And Damon Jones gives them another shooter to put with Oden.

Meanwhile the Cavs get a point guard they should have drafted last year, and low post scoring. Then they can try and package Hughes and Gooden somewhere else.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Even without JR Smith, I think that Hughes for KMart is a good fit for both teams.

And then, I'll try to work a three team deal:

Gooden to Sacramento
Maggette to Cleveland
Artest to Clippers


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ha, if we got Maggette we'd have the most physically imposing wings in the entire NBA.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Even without JR Smith, I think that Hughes for KMart is a good fit for both teams.
> 
> And then, I'll try to work a three team deal:
> 
> ...


I didn't even consider Maggette. He would complement Lebron well, good idea


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ferry makes an early move, targeting Andrey Blatche from the Wiz. He was a highschool draftee, a little raw but def huge upside. Could be a diamond in the rough from what i've seen of him (which admittedly isn't much). He has great size, lanky SF/PF combo player.



> Meantime, according to a league source, the Nets and Cavaliers are prepared to offer five-year contracts with a first-year salary of around $4 million to Wizards restricted free agent forward Andray Blatche when the free agency period opens July 1.
> 
> Should Blatche sign with another team, the Wizards would have seven days to match the offer and sources indicated yesterday that Grunfeld plans on keeping Blatche, who is entering his third season with the team.
> 
> Unless the Wizards clear space under the salary cap, they would have to use a chunk of their mid-level exception (a first-year salary starting around $5 million) to retain Blatche and that could hinder their ability to re-sign guard DeShawn Stevenson, who will opt out of his contract on July 1, or be active in the free agent market.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/06/20/AR2007062002462.html


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's a lot of money for only a prospect: clearing the way for Gooden/AV deal?

Wasn't this guy involved in a carjacking or something?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> That's a lot of money for only a prospect: clearing the way for Gooden/AV deal?
> 
> Wasn't this guy involved in a carjacking or something?


Getting Blatche would at the least mean AV or Sasha is gone. No way we can get all 3, but I would not mind signing the kid. If he turns out to be something, big steal, if not, cant be any worse than Marshall? :lol:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Getting Blatche would at the least mean AV or Sasha is gone. No way we can get all 3, but I would not mind signing the kid. If he turns out to be something, big steal, if not, cant be any worse than Marshall? :lol:


 What you mean Blatche is a 3 point specialist who isn't good at shooting 3's?  Good point about Marshall: can't wait till we can dump his final year as an expiring contract


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

interesting...5 year deal with a first year salary at 4Mil? That's a bit much for something who is pretty unproven...

I agree he has huge upside but...signing him would be basically mean we're trading AV. And I'm not sure I'm feeling good about this.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Eric Snow, Ira Newble's Expiring, and Damon Jones
> For Randolph and Sergio Rodriguez
> 
> Works cap wise.
> ...


I actually don't think the Blazers would accept that. I imagine they could get more for Randolph, and I think they're high on Sergio.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ras said:


> I actually don't think the Blazers would accept that. I imagine they could get more for Randolph, and I think they're high on Sergio.


Yeah I agree I don't see Portland doing that deal either


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> --There is a report in today's Washington Post that says the Cavs are considering offering a contract to Wizards restricted free agent prospect Andray Blatche. Blatche is very young (20), 6-foot-11, and has lots of talent. He's spent most of his first two years in the league sitting and watching, but his future is pretty bright. What I'm sure the Cavs like about him, whether they truly intend to offer him or not, is that he appears to be offensively gifted, especially as a shooter. I wrote a story about Blatche and how his rookie season was marred by a shooting for ESPN.com last summer. You can read it here (I think you need Insider, though).
> While I think the Wizards would probably match just about any offer Blatche gets -- the Post said the Nets and Cavs may offer a five-year deals starting at around $4 million -- I think what you are seeing here is the Cavs working on contingency plans with Anderson Varejao. I think you'll hear more about it, too. By the way, as food for thought, the Wizards are believed to be one of the teams that would have interest in Varejao. So let your mind wander with all this on the table. Especially considering the Wizards are expected to bring last year's first-round pick, Oleksiy Pecherov, over from Europe this season. Pecherov, who I was impressed with at summer league last year, is a lot like Blatche. Not quite as athletic, but he's young, very big (6-10) and is a better shooter. Perhaps there isn't room for both Blatche and Pecherov, but there surely is room for Varejao in Washington. We'll see.
> --Apparently New York Post rumor man Peter Vecsey has been saying the Cavs may go after Rashard Lewis. It would take a sign-and-trade with the Seattle Sonics. I will not rule anything out, because as I said before, expect the Cavs to be aggressive in trying to get offensive talent this summer. Also, looking at guys like Blatche and Lewis would follow the way the Cavs have built their team. They want "long" players who can play multiple positions. Again, this is why Earl Boykins is a long shot to me.
> Whether or not this is a valid rumor or not, it reminds us of a point. Most NBA teams right now aren't in spending mode. Contracts are getting shorter by average and fewer teams want to use all of their mid-level exceptions. The Cavs, however, seem like they are willing to spend and that gives them a massive advantage. In the previous blog, I explained how they can creatively reduce other teams' payrolls with their current roster.
> In the past, Ferry has used owner Dan Gilbert's checkbook to make cap-reducing deals with Billy King, who is a close friend. Helping King get the 76ers under the luxury tax line two years ago got the Cavs Daniel Gibson when they made a cap-absorbing deal for a draft pick at the deadline. Well, two teams looking to reduce costs are the Suns and Sonics. They both have new general managers (Sam Presti and Steve Kerr, respectively) and Ferry won NBA title rings with both of them and has good relations with each. Also, both are in the other conference, making a big deal more likely. So when it comes to Lewis or Shawn Marion rumors or any other Sonics or Suns cash-dumping moves, expect that the Cavs could be very much involved.


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the Blatche offer is to either knock the Wizards out of the Verajao game, or force them to give us Blatche.

Isn't Blatche the guy who nearly killed ex-Cav Marty Vicious?

Also if the Wizards re-sign Blatche for that ammount, then not only are they probably out of the Varejao sweepstakes, they also may lose DeShawn Stevenson, who we might be able to also grab.

It's nice to have an owner who likes to spend.

If we can get Rashard Lewis this summer, then I would consider the summer a success. Provided of course Mike Brown hires an offensive coordinator so that we can actually use both Bron and Lewis.

If we get both Bron and Lewis, we should play this unit:

Gibson
Pavlovic
Lewis
Bron
Varejao/Gooden/Z

Play an aggressive trapping defense, and run teams off the floor.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think the Blatche offer is to either knock the Wizards out of the Verajao game, or force them to give us Blatche.
> 
> *Isn't Blatche the guy who nearly killed ex-Cav Marty Vicious?
> *
> ...


I don't think so, I like that Ferry has these relationships with the Sonics and Suns. But I don't see how Marion could fit into our style of play. 
But Lewis would be what we were looking for in Redd and Allen, but in a sign in trade would have to include AV/Gibson/Larry? not sure how that would work, but Larry has the big contract and Gibson/AV have the talent.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I think the Blatche offer is to either knock the Wizards out of the Verajao game, or force them to give us Blatche.
> 
> *Isn't Blatche the guy who nearly killed ex-Cav Marty Vicious*?
> 
> ...



That was Awvee Storey.

Everything else in your post has NO chance of happening.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Everything else in your post has NO chance of happening.


Thank YOU Captain Buzzkill. Don't you have a Nets board to crush dreams on?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You guys missed the really interesting thing in the Washington Post about them wanting to move Antonio Daniels(and Etan Thomas who you guys likely don't care much about).He'd really help the Cavs,but of course there would be at least seven to ten other teams interested since he'd become the best available PG on the market.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Eric Snow, Ira Newble's Expiring, and Damon Jones
> For Randolph and Sergio Rodriguez
> 
> Works cap wise.
> ...


No offense man, but that trade is ridiculous. 3 scrubs for a 20/10 guy and a PG who has the potential to be very good?


I think you guys are giving up on Hughes to early. If he comes back healthy next season, I think he can be a great player for your Cavs. Dont forget that just a few seasons ago he was a 1st Team All Defensive guy.
http://www.nba.com/history/awards_defensiveteams.html


Diable, 
GREAT AVATAR! repped! :guitar:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> No offense man, but that trade is ridiculous. 3 scrubs for a 20/10 guy and a PG who has the potential to be very good?
> 
> 
> I think you guys are giving up on Hughes to early. If he comes back healthy next season, I think he can be a great player for your Cavs. Dont forget that just a few seasons ago he was a 1st Team All Defensive guy.
> ...



Of course that trade is ridiculous. It was in response to someone saying we couldn't include Hughes in a deal. If no Hughes, then no Gooden. And what makes you think Larry is going to be healthy anytime soon? He tore the plantia fascia or whatever on his foot. It will probably take all summer to recover from that. He won't have worked on his game at all. He'll be the same player if not worse next year. Watch, he'll have Plantar Fasciatis or whatever next year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How about this guy: The Blazers' Mike Barrett on a lower profile workout in Portland, involving several guards including *Renaldas Seibutis* of Lithuania. "Seibutis was absolutely fantastic. The 6-5 shooting guard had perhaps the best workout I've seen in three years. His energy was incredible, and unlike a lot of European sharpshooters, he is a stud defensively. Seibutis also handles the ball very, very well, and is explosive. He is projected as a mid-second round guy, and his stock was sent soaring after a great workout in Orlando. It's easy to see why. He's also a very nice kid, and speaks very good English."

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/durant-in-town.html via truehoop


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> How about this guy: The Blazers' Mike Barrett on a lower profile workout in Portland, involving several guards including *Renaldas Seibutis* of Lithuania. "Seibutis was absolutely fantastic. The 6-5 shooting guard had perhaps the best workout I've seen in three years. His energy was incredible, and unlike a lot of European sharpshooters, he is a stud defensively. Seibutis also handles the ball very, very well, and is explosive. He is projected as a mid-second round guy, and his stock was sent soaring after a great workout in Orlando. It's easy to see why. He's also a very nice kid, and speaks very good English."
> 
> http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/durant-in-town.html via truehoop


Damn even this guy got drafted in the second round by the Mavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Quote:
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> The NBA's most sought-after free agent is going to the Magic Kingdom.
Rashard Lewis has given the Orlando Magic a verbal commitment to leave the Seattle SuperSonics and sign a max contract on July 11, according to NBA front-office sources.
That's the first day free agents are allowed to officially sign new contracts.
Unless a sign-and-trade arrangement is worked out with Lewis' old team or unless it can otherwise shed payroll between now and July 11, Orlando will have to renounce the rights to restricted free agent Darko Milicic to create the salary-cap space needed to sign Lewis to a deal believed to be in the $15 million-a-year range.
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<!-- END TEMPLATE: bbcode_quote --> 
Is Darko now a real possibility?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ferry should be all over Darko. Heir apparent to big Z.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Darko would fill in AV's spot nicely, and he could eventually replace Z. He may a bit too expensive though, and will demand a starting job.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm not sure how we could get Darko, even if he's renounced. lol, for some reason I'm sure he could get more than the MLE from a couple of teams below the cap. The only thing that would work is a sign and trade, but I don't know if we have what Orlando wants.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

can you do a three way trade with a sign and trade in it? I was thinking about something with Seattle and Memphis looking something like this:

Cavs:
Outgoing: Hughes, AV, Damon Jones, 2008 Second Round pick
Incoming: Mike Miller, Luke Ridnour, Stro Swift

Memphis:
Outgoing: Mike Miller, Stro Swift, Damon Stoudamire
Incoming: AV, Wally Szczerbiak, Damon Jones

Seattle:
Outgoing: Wally Szczerbiak, Luke Ridnour
Incoming: Damon Stoudamire, Larry Hughes, Cleveland's 2008 Second Round Pick


Just throwing a random idea out there.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I'm not sure how we could get Darko, even if he's renounced. lol, for some reason I'm sure he could get more than the MLE from a couple of teams below the cap. The only thing that would work is a sign and trade, but I don't know if we have what Orlando wants.



Darko`s agent in irate with Otis Smith right now for leaving him out in the dark in the offseason talk. With the good chance that the Magic are going to make him unrestricted, he`s barely going to be able to field more then the MLE, so you guys may be able to snag him for a year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Darko is better defensively than Z is.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

LostInGeorgia said:


> can you do a three way trade with a sign and trade in it? I was thinking about something with Seattle and Memphis looking something like this:
> 
> Cavs:
> Outgoing: Hughes, AV, Damon Jones, 2008 Second Round pick
> ...



Dude, no!
Seattle gets buggered (come on, Ridnour's better than stoudamire, and Hughes doesn't really do anything for them. Besides, they already have a combi-guard in West. How long is Hughes' contract?)

Memphis, well, I think they'd rather have Miller if they're gonna keep Gasol. AV would be good there, but Wally would just be cap in 2 years, and Jones.. if he isn't getting (or converting) open looks with Z/Lebron, then why with Gasol?

For Cleveland, hell yes. Miller can start over Sasha, or come off the bench and score some. Ridnour starts and distributes well. Swift is some fouls, and a good blocker/finisher on the break. That's about it. Good behind Gooden though.


Btw, Darko's an awful rebounder (subpar, anyway).
Good blocker, can get into foul trouble though.
Offensively, he has the potential to become Z-like though.


----------

